# Электронная Кованьёла -- где можно узнать подробнее что это такое.



## Alexei (4 Окт 2011)

Чтобы не отвлекаться от главной темы в 
Российский финал конкурса Roland V-Accordion Festival

хотелось бы здесь обсудить этот комментарий:
Цитата:


> Не давно был во Франции с серией концертов, и показали электронную Кованьёлу,последней модели! Вот это реальный аппарат! А Роланд всё таки игрушка...


----------



## SashHen (24 Окт 2011)

Судя по всему, вот она:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/CAVAGNOLO-ODYSSEY-REEDLESS-ACCORDION-/190587509661?pt=UK
_MusicalInstr_Keyboard_RL&hash=item2c5fe69b9d


----------



## mjnh (24 Окт 2011)

В Казани в магазине фирмы"баянофф" год назад играл на этом инструменте. Хотел купить. баян понравился больше роланда.


----------



## SashHen (24 Окт 2011)

Как у него с реакцией на меховедение?


----------



## Alexei (24 Окт 2011)

Пока впечатлил у него вес -- 6.5 кг. Для сравнения FR-7x весит 11.7 кг. (согласно сайту)


----------



## mjnh (24 Окт 2011)

по меховедению это совсем разные с "роландом" инструменты. привлекло именно его соответствие обычному инструменту.


----------



## Alexei (25 Окт 2011)

Какой Roland имеется ввиду? Мех у Roland FR-7x совершенно отличается от FR-7 (аналогично улучшен у FR-3x).


----------

